# Richfield Ohio show Oct31.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be there fully stocked with slot stuff! Who else will be there...? :wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

will you be at the Illinois show?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sure will.
DRAGjet


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

For those wondering where it is, it's at the Quality Inn, just off exit 173 (Richfield ext). Just make the quick right after paying the toll, and another right at the light.

After the show I'm heading to RT 93 Raceway to run for a bit. Just take RT 77S to RT 76 W and the watch for RT 93.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I will be at the Richfield show also!

I never miss Brad's shows.......

There is a Mister Coney slot show on October 15th at the Strongsville Holiday Inn also.

The show is just at the next exit down the Ohio turnpike west of the Richfield exit.

It is the first time the show has been at this location.

I just live in Berea which is the next town over so I will be attending this show too!

Looks like October will be an expensive month for hobby purchases!

See you all there!

Happy hunting!

Wayne


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dragula said:


> I will be there fully stocked with slot stuff! Who else will be there...? :wave:


I will be at the show, but Oct. 31st is a Tuesday?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

ok...What day is it Johnny?
Chris


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I'm not for sure, haven't received the flier yet...but betting it's not on a Tuesday!

;-)

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

The Richfield slot show is Sunday October 29th for all who are interested......

I got a flyer for it in the mail about a month ago.

Just passing the info along!

Wayne


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Turns out October 31 is on a Tuesday. My flyer says the 31st is the date. No biggie, the show always falls on the last Sunday of October, so I would've known it showday.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Richfield show is always great. I never miss it.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Here you go gents......

Hope to see you there, it's the oldest slot show in the country!











-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

See you there Johnny.
DRAGjet
p.s. your package will be mailed today.


----------



## bscahel0502 (Oct 1, 2006)

where in richfield is this show


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Can we get directions from I-77 ? Thanks.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The show is right near the intersection of Rt 77 and RT80 (OH Turnpike).

SCJ, can you show the map on the other side of the flyer?


----------

